# This is how Windows get infected with malware



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> We have monitored more than 50 different exploit kits on 44 unique servers / IP addresses. Our figures come from the underlying statistical modules, thereby ensuring an as precise overview of the threat landscape as possible.
> 
> The statistical material covers all in all more than half a million user exposures out of which as many as 31.3 % were infected with the virus/malware due to missing security updates.


More


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Great info there.

Thanks


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

you know what??? i think I'm gonna print this,no better yet! i'll print a hundred of copy of this article and give it to all the costumer that ask me "how did i get infected? is my antivirus good?" with 100 copy i'm good for 1 month maybe...............


----------



## lastrachris (Jan 17, 2010)

The argument I always get in when fixing a friends computer: How did my computer get infected? Well let me take a look... Let download a... Why do you use Internet Explorer?! Because it's better than the others! <--- this is the point where I just leave.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I remember starting out online and back then almost all used Netscape. After MS went after Netscape and new PC's did not have Netscape but only IE that changed. I seen it at forums when so many were posting for help because something happen to the computer and IE stood out as the reason and it seems that it's still that way.
Is IE safer or is it you need to know what all the setting options do and most do not, Darn I still don't understand all the setting. Then ones that do ip the setting some have trouble doing things so lower the setting or post for help on simple things like I can't install Flash that is a very simple install. 
So IE has always been bad thing to me.

Also I do not run and chat program or belong to and sharing site or places like Facebook.

Don't have Java JRE or Adobe Reader either.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

lastrachris said:


> The argument I always get in when fixing a friends computer: How did my computer get infected? Well let me take a look... Let download a... Why do you use Internet Explorer?! Because it's better than the others! <--- this is the point where I just leave.


Not exactly sure what you mean by that, but IE has recently proven to be among the most secure of browsers. It has outperformed both Chrome and Firefox in security testing.


----------



## SevenUp132 (Oct 22, 2010)

Elvandil said:


> Not exactly sure what you mean by that, but IE has recently proven to be among the most secure of browsers. It has outperformed both Chrome and Firefox in security testing.


I approve, and lastrachris if you're talking about ie7 or 8 read the article once more... its talking about "outdated" software being more at risk. Of couse there is separated updates but M$ came with version 9 for many other reason than "faster".


----------



## VeraLenora (Jul 31, 2011)

That's about it.

What is a cloud?


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Vera, are you serious?  You do have Wiki at your fingers if you're online, eh? Or, Google?

The Cloud


----------



## VeraLenora (Jul 31, 2011)

I was curious, I've been gone from TSG for a long time so I was posting several questions and I decided to ask about Cloud too. I just didn't think of other resources, since I was, well, here.
Thanks for the link.


----------

